

User Experience: Learning from the Pros - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/user_experience_learning_from.php

======
wallflower
I've started going to my local ACM CHI events (link of chapter lists in U.S.
and globally below) They periodically sponsor interesting speakers who talk
about UX. It lets me see how the other side (functional/UXD) thinks.
Fascinating at times because I believe the more design aesthetic you can
incorporate in your work, the better your projects will become.

<http://sigchi.org/local-sigs/>

